# Canon 135L f2 IS USM



## stefpat (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello,

do you have an idea when "Canon 135L f2 IS USM" will be on market?

Thanks


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 20, 2013)

I'd like a 135L f/1.8L IS USM just as much as anyone else but it's probably never going to happen soon.


----------



## stefpat (Feb 20, 2013)

I hesitate between "135L f2" and "100L f2.8 MACRO IS USM"
Difficult to make good choice


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 20, 2013)

stefpat said:


> do you have an idea when "Canon 135L f2 IS USM" will be on market?



Perhaps never.



stefpat said:


> I hesitate between "135L f2" and "100L f2.8 MACRO IS USM"
> Difficult to make good choice



Not really... Do you need to shoot macro? Get the 100L. Do you need the shallowest DoF possible in a 135mm lens, or need the extra stop of aperture for low light use? Get the 135L. 

The 100L is a macro lens that can also take decent portraits. The 135L is a portrait and low-light action lens that cannot take macro shots.


----------



## stefpat (Feb 20, 2013)

Clear!!! 
Go with 135
Thx


----------



## xopher (Feb 20, 2013)

im probably going to get killed for this...

buy sony and get IS on ALL your lenses!!!!


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 20, 2013)

xopher said:


> im probably going to get killed for this...
> 
> buy sony and get IS on ALL your lenses!!!!


lol you made me laugh ill give you that


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 20, 2013)

If you really feel like you need IS, snag the 100 Macro. From what I have heard its a great lens, it is one I consider snagging on occasion. Overall though, the 135 from everything I have heard is just amazing and it will be in my bag by summer. As for waiting for an IS version, don't bother. Recent prime changes tell ya that is such a lens ever comes out, it won't have that special feel this one has, ---it would probably be 2.8, and cost double what the current one does


----------



## RS2021 (Feb 20, 2013)

xopher said:


> im probably going to get killed for this...
> 
> buy sony and get IS on ALL your lenses!!!!



Where is my MAC truck!


----------



## Legio (Feb 20, 2013)

stefpat said:


> Clear!!!
> Go with 135
> Thx



Good choice its fantastic!

You can buy the additional Macro lens Canon 500D in either 72mm (same as EF135) or 77mm and you will get decent macro (not 1:1) in the EF 135. Forget about handhelding it with macro thou since you will have small apertures so I would say that you need a good tripod.

But the bokeh in the 135 is so good, Ill try to have it on all the time!


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 20, 2013)

Legio said:


> stefpat said:
> 
> 
> > Clear!!!
> ...


Or you can use the Kenko extension tubes and get close to true (1:1) macro. They vignette on full frame, but it can be corrected.


----------

